# New pics of my babies!



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

My birthday is Tuesday, and since we'll both be working, my wonderful hubby gave me my presents early! One of them being a brand new digital camera! :-D

So without further ado, I give you pictures of Brillo and Comet!


















(Don't mind his green drool... he'd eaten some grass and anointed!)



















More pictures to come later! BTW: I *heart* my new camera! It's a Nikon D5100.  Hubby did goooooood!


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Is that a tongue in the pic? they're great pics!!! and awsome camera!


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

OMG, I looooooove that second picture! It looks like he's raising his eyebrow and giving you this "Are you serious?" kind of look! :lol:

I love all the pics, and yay for a new digital camera! I hope this means we will be seeing a LOT of pictures... 

And happy early birthday!


----------



## ProjectParanoia (Jan 27, 2010)

I just love Brillo. I saw him in the photo contest and I think he's precious!


----------



## leaveittoweaver (Sep 25, 2010)

Awwww what a cutie!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

They are both ADORABLE!!! I have to say that I just love Brillo's > eyebrow shape. So cute!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Great pics, thanks for sharing!  Love my Nikon!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

They look like such sweethearts and are beautiful  I love the hedgie tongue.


----------



## kareena7 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hallo

I love to see all the photos. Hmmmmmmmmmmmm!!! Really cute and smart babies. I am rather envy of you.

Thanks for the nice share.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

ahh too cute


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Love the green drool. :lol:


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

So cute! I love Comet's pointy ears!


----------

